# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik let op wat ik eet

## Leontien

Hallo lezers,

Hier een enquete voor een ieder die voedsel tot zich neemt. Dus voor iedereen. Let je veel op wat je eet of gewoon of helemaal niet. Als je een reden wil vermelden waarom je bijvoorbeeld let op wat je eet, kun je dit erbij vemelden door te antwoorden op dit bericht.

Geef je mening en breng je stem uit.

Groetjes,

Leontien
Mederwerker MediCity.nl

----------


## Aart

Hallo Leontien,

Wie is jouw Avatar?

SAI BABA?

Groetjes,
Aart

----------


## Leontien

Mijn avatar werkt niet altijd. Ook dit keer dus niet.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik eet op zich niet teveel, maar ben de afgelopen tijd wel behoorlijk aangekomen. Dit door gebrek aan beweging. IK ben verhuisd en heb erg veel moeite om nu aan mijn beweging te komen. Bij mijn vorige huis was ik iedere dag bv al 20km aan het fietsen voor school. Hier kan ik overal heen LOPEN.... Dus ik zal iets moeten bedenken om actief te gaan sporten, om de aangekomen kilootjes weer weg te werken.

----------


## Wendy

Ik heb 2 kleine kinderen en daardoor let ik op wat ik eet. Vroeger snoepte ik wel eens chocola of chips tussendoor. Nu doe ik dat alleen in het weekeinde, anders willen de kids ook en snoepen ze teveel. Maar zoals voor het avondeten let ik niet op hoeveel calorien we binnen krijgen. Ik let er wel op dat we voldoende groente in de week eten.

----------


## flyingarie

Ik let niet echt op wat ik eet hou van lekkere dingen, om niet te zwaarlijvig worden gebruik ik vaak de hometrainer.
Dat gaat best wel goed.

Aart

----------


## Kees

Ik heb een eetlust die buiten mijzelf kan lijken te staan.
Dus ik ben te dik.
Vooralsnog ben ik op zoek naar een methode die mij wel past.
bewegen en gematigd eten.

----------


## Nenad

Ik let wel op wat ik eet. Niet dat ik elke calorie tel, maar ik eet gewoon gezond en hou niet van snoepen en zoetigheid.

Omdat ik MS patiente ben, kan ik weinig aan lichaamsbeweging doen. Vandaar dat mijn voeding voor mij het enige middel is om niet uit te dijen.

Gelukkig ben ik nog steeds niet te zwaar :Big Grin:  
Houden zo, toch?!

Nenad

----------


## Kees

Hoi Nenad,
helemaal top dat je dat zo lukt. Ga zo door!!
Kun je specifieke voedselgroepen aangeven die je minder of helemaal niet neemt?
Naast het snoepen dan, maar dat vind ik eigenlijk geen voedsel.
Kees

----------


## Nenad

Hoi Kees,

Als vooraf bij het warm eten, neem ik altijd een flinke bak rauwkost die ik aanmaak met wat citroensap, gemalen saladekruiden van silvo, wat zeezout en walnootolie. Dit laatste is net zoals becel cholesterol verlagend.
Ik bak in olijfolie. Vet vlees eet ik nooit, ik kan daar ook niet goed tegen. Varkensvlees eet ik maar heel af en toe en zo&#180;n 2 dagen in de week eet ik geen vlees of vis, maar een eitje ofzo.

Verder neem ik zelden of nooit boter op mijn bruine brood. Kaas bijvoorbeeld is smeu&#239;g genoeg.

Fruit is een hoofdbestanddeel van mijn tussendoortjes. Ik eet geen banaan of kiwi, daar kan ik ook niet zo goed tegen.

wat drinken betreft, ik drink 1 1/2 liter water per dag. Koffie en thee drink ik zonder suiker of melk. Erbij tomatensap en cranberrysap.

In het weekend wel een paar glaasjes wijn bij het eten.

Het is dus niet een bepaalde groep die ik laat vallen zoals je ziet.

In het verleden heb ik wel eens geprobeerd volgens de tao te eten. Dat doe ik nu alleen als ik veel last heb van mijn darmen.

Heb je hier wat aan?

Nenad

----------


## Kees

Hoi nenad,

Het klinkt goed en gezond zoals je beschrijft dat je eet.
Volgens mij ben je op jouw juiste gewicht.
Ik moet daar nog komen.
Op dit moment doe ik dus spaarzaam met de inname van koolhydraten,
dus geen brood, pasta aardappelen of witte rijst.
Aan granen eet ik havermout en allbran soms zuurdesembrood.
Voor de rest inderdaad iedere middag een salade en 'savonds vaak kip of vis met veel groentes. In het weekeinde soms en ribeye of biefstuk.
Ik drink zelf ook minimaal 1 1/2 liter per dag.
En het afvallen lukt.
Mijn moeilijke momenten zijn alle snoepaanvallen te weerstaan,
vooralsnog gaat dat goed, dat geeft ook weer een steuntje in de rug.

Met een ander evenwicht bereiken bedoelde ik dat je lichaam zo gewend kan zijn aan de inname van lege koolhydraten en suikers dat je jezelf hiervan even moet ontwennen.
Dat begint aardig te lukken. Ik heb een keer met gebakken vis( lekkerbek)
gezondigd en directe maagpijn was mijn deel.
Dan weet je meteen dat er nu, anders dan voorheen, grenzen zijn aan wat je ongestoord tot je kan nemen.

Het is vooral leuk als je ineens weer in een broek past die je heel lang niet aan hebt gekund.
Ik stond toen echt met een grijns op mijn gezicht.

Groetjes,
Kees

----------


## Den=)

Ik tel altijd h0eveel ik eet.. als ik 0nder mijn streef zit gaat t g0ed.. als ik daarb0ven zit .. 0ewii.. 
dan m0eten de dagen daarna even wat strenger..!!!!!

Ik ben vega dus eet s0ms vleesvervangers en veel rauwk0st..
bro0d eet ik alleen in eetbuie 0f in het weekend als ik m0et  :Frown:  Melkpr0ducten eet/drink ik o0k niet eigelijk..
Ik lust geen melk 0fzow dus vandaar.. s0ms eet ik wel y0ghurt 0f kwark maar niet vaak!
mja,, ik ben verder heel gez0nd dus =P

Kusjeaaaahzz,,

----------


## Kees

Dag Kusjeaaaahzz,

ik vind het knap dat je continue kunt tellen wat je eet.
Als ik dat doe word ik daar gek van. Dat soort onafgebroken discipline kent voor mij onvoldoende eigen balans. Dat getel werkt niet samen met mijn gevoel over voedsel. Ik gebruik meer de bekende schijf van 5 en varieer van daar uit. 
Overigens zitten er tegenwoordig regelmatig dagen zonder vlees tussen. In vergelijking met het begin mis ik het dagelijks vlees en aardappelen, rijst of pasta eten nu nauwelijks. Ik ben altijd al een grote groente eter geweest, daar varieer ik nu in, daarnaast eet ik meer vis.
En dat bevalt erg goed.
Im vergelijk met vroeger neem ik op dit moment ook veel minder melkproducten in, het beperkt zich tot wat yoghurt en (geiten of schapen)kaas.
Eet je als vega Kaas, of vis?
Ik weet dat eigenlijk niet.
Ben je als Vega een strenge of milde vegetari&#235;r?
Wat zijn jouw vleesvervangers? Bonen, noten en soja?
Hoe zorg jij dat je binnen jouw voedingsgewoontes niet teveel eiwitten binnen krijgt? ( vooropgesteld dat dat zo is natuurlijk)
Ik ben heel benieuwd om nog eens van je te horen.

groetjes,

Kees

----------


## Den=)

Hoo0wii Kees..!!

Ik at als vleesvervanger eerst dus soja.. Maar daar ben ik mee gekapt..!
Verder eet ik geen vis.. dus..
Tja,, bro0d eet ik alleen in het weekend en daar d0e ik dan smeerkaas 0p..
teveel eiwitten..? Nja,, ikweet nie..
Ik eet/drink verder eigelijk geen melkproducten 0mdat ik geen melk lust.. Af en t0e neem ik een beetje kwark/yoghurt maar bijna niee..

Wat zie je als strenge/milde vega..? Ik ben geen veganist 0f iets..! ik bed0el, ik eet gewo0n eieren.. maar geen vlees/visz..

Liefs,,
Den

----------


## mibo

nee ik let niet op wat ik eet, maar ik eet wel regelmatig en drink daarbij heel veel water. en ik heb zekers geen overgewicht. en ik vind het zonde om al dat lekkere eten te laten staan!!!!!!! vol is vol!
gewoon lekker bewegen en lekker veel water drinken en geen frisdranken!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nenad

Mibo,
Je doet het zeker goed. Lekker bewegen is natuurlijk het beste. Alleen is dt niet voor iedereen weggelegd.
Ga in ieder geval zo door en water drinken is natuurlijk altijd goed.

Nenad

----------


## mibo

dank je! maar ben hiermee wel zo'n 30 kilo afgevallen..........dus helpt wel........en nu valt ik nog steeds een beetje af!

----------


## Agnes574

> dank je! maar ben hiermee wel zo'n 30 kilo afgevallen..........dus helpt wel........en nu valt ik nog steeds een beetje af!


Knap mibo dat je 30 kilo bent afgevallen!!! proficiat!!!  :EEK!:  
Ik drink zeker 3 liter water per dag en let redelijk op mijn voeding...niet dat ik mij echt veel dingen ontzeg,maar ik probeer toch mager vlees te eten ipv vet en zoetigheden en hartige hapjes,zeker s'avonds,beperk ik tot een minimum!
Nu ik mijn voedingspatroon toch wel vrij drastisch veranderd heb had ik eerst de gedachte dat ik het zou zien als een straf;maar niets van dat:al die gezonde dingen zijn even lekker,misschien nog wel lekkerder als die vette troep!!! En ik voel me er veel beter door en heb meer energie,ondanks mijn CVS!.....nu nog ooit stoppen met roken,maar dat komt ook wel goed...ooit!!!
grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Ik let wel op wat ik eet... Voorheen at ik echt alles wat ik lekker vond, maar bleef altijd op hetzelfde gewicht. 
Een 3,5 jaar geleden kreeg ik medicatie om aan te komen... Ik had licht ondergewicht, maar voor mijn gezondheid kon dat echt niet en moest ik min. 60kg wegen (ik woog na veel moeite al 48kg) dus er moest nog heel wat bij. Toen dat eenmaal was gebeurt, begon ik te letten op wat ik eet... maar ik kon eigenlijk alles blijven eten wat ik wou en nu nog. Afgelopen december had ik pas voor het eerst dat ik extreem afviel omdat ik gewoon te weinig at. Na een sterk jojo effect en op nieuw medicatie om aan te komen, hou ik mijn eetpatroon strenger in de gaten; niet of ik te veel eet, maar of ik wel genoeg eet! Ik neem daarom vaker, meer dan ik trek heb. 

groetjes petra

----------


## Four Roses

* Het beste is, 5 kleine maaltijden per dag in plaats van 3 grote maaltijden
* 2 liter water per dag, maar ook niet teveel water!! Je bloed wordt dan veel te dun!!
* Laat het zout in de keukenkast staan, gebruik andere kruiden of desnoods zeezout
* Vermijd suiker, gebruik daarvoor in de plaats zoetjes, max 10 per dag
* Vermijd vet, beter zijn onverzadigde vetten ipv verzadigde vetten
* Natuurlijk een half uur per dag bewegen, dit kan al een lekkere wandeling zijn, je hoeft jezelf niet in het zweet te werken.

Ik heb bovenstaande simpele tips gevolgd en het duurt iets langer voordat je je gewenste kilo's kwijtraakt, maar het is wel supergezond afvallen en het is blijvend! Zo lang je natuurlijk wel dit patroon vasthoudt en niet ineens weer "normaal / slecht" gaat eten.
Na 1 week bovenstaande tips was ik 1 kilo kwijt en zijn mijn benen en buik die eerst lubberden weer bijna helemaal strak!!

Succes allemaal!!

----------


## Micha3l

Ik eet alles wat los en vast staat. Doe aan atletiek en heb een snel metabolisme dus ben zelfs niet dik genoeg naar mijn mening  :Smile:

----------


## ninacas

> Hallo lezers,
> 
> Hier een enquete voor een ieder die voedsel tot zich neemt. Dus voor iedereen. Let je veel op wat je eet of gewoon of helemaal niet. Als je een reden wil vermelden waarom je bijvoorbeeld let op wat je eet, kun je dit erbij vemelden door te antwoorden op dit bericht.
> 
> Geef je mening en breng je stem uit.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Leontien
> Mederwerker MediCity.nl


Hallo,
Mijn lengte is 1.54m ,dan ben je snel wat te zwaar als je eet wat je lekker vind.Na mijn verhuizing van een groot huis met 2 trappen ,kwam ik in een 3 kamerflat .In 3 jaar tijd was ik 7 kilo te zwaar.Van 53 naar 60 kilo. In de kast hingen mijn leuke kleren ,ik kocht maatje 42 ... en vriendinnen zeiden..je krijgt een "zwembandje"rond je middel.Ik ben 70 jaar en plots had ik er genoeg van.Ik kocht een digitale weegschaal en ga er iedere ochtend direct uit bed opstaan. Gestopt met chocola bij de thee, als ontbijt een kom kellogs cornflakes( dieet) met magere melk ,als lunch een bruine boterham met mosterd en magere kaas en 2 maanden alleen veel groenten met wat vlees of vis.Tussendoor fruit en thee met een klein stukje pure chocolade.De zondag bleef een feestdag met een eitje,wit sneetje brood ,croissantje en koffie.Warme maaltijd meeeten met manlief. Altijd 2 glaasjes wijn. Na enige tijd merkte ik dat mijn maag wende aan de kleinere porties en na 3 maanden was er 7 kilo af .Nu sta ik nog steeds iedere ochtend op de weegschaal. weeg al 3 maanden tussen de 52 en 53 kilo.Ben trots op mijn lichaam en koop de leukste kleding.ga gewoon uit eten ,maar de weegschaal verteld hioeveel ik die dag kan eten.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik herken dit ook...

Ik bedoel hiermee;als je jezelf aanleert kleinere porties en minder veel te eten,went je maag daaraan en merk je dat idd aan de weegschaal!

Als ik merk dat ik weer véél te veel eet gedurende een periode,ga ik weer over op een periode minder eten en vaker per dag kleine,gezonde porties!
In 'no-time' merk ik dan dat mijn lichaam zich daar aan aanpast!

Maar zie op tegen de feestdagen....ga me proberen sterk te houden en me niet vol te proppen met téveel van al dat lekkers!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Nikky278

Ik eet in principe gewoon waar ik zin in heb. Natuurlijk let ik wel op dat ik voldoende groenten en fruit eet, maar ben ook een behoorlijke snoeperd... Vroeger was dat ook duidelijk aan me te zien, maar tegenwoordig heb ik een mooi gewicht en komt ook niet elk chocolaatje aan mijn heupen hangen (gelukkig haha :Wink: )

Xx

----------


## EllenM

Ik moet wel, wanneer ik iets eet waar melk producten in zitten dan heb ik de volgende dag pijn aan mijn gewrichten en spieren, vermijd ik deze producten dan ben ik pijn vrij. Wanneer ik iets eet waar smaakmakers in zitten dan heb ik de volgende dag last van migraine.

Ik heb onlangs mijn bloed laten testen op intoleranties en daar kwamen 30 voedings middelen uit waar ik intolerant voor ben. Onder andere koemelk, geitenmelk en kamelenmelk en alles wat hiervan gemaakt wordt. Ook voor petercelie, prei, wortelen, courgettes en nog een aantal producten.

Vanaf het moment dat ik deze producten uit mijn dieet heb geschrapt heb ik geen migraine, gewrichtspijnen en spierpijn meer.  :Smile:  En ben ik in een paar weken meer dan 8 kilo afgevallen. (Ik eet meer dan ik eerst at)

Mijn dochter die beina niets at en alleen maar zwaarder werd heb ik ook een bloedtest laten doen om te kijken welke intoleranties zij heeft. Helaas zijn dit andere dan mijn intoleranties want zij moet heel erg oppassen met gluten. Vanaf het moment dat zij de voedingsstoffen geschrapt heeft waar zij niet tegen kan is zij slank aan het worden heeft meer energie en is veel gelukkiger dan zij jaren geweest is.

Dik worden en ziek worden van "gezond" voedsel komt meer voor dan er gedacht wordt.

Wat ik hiermee wil zeggen is dat er voor niemand een kant en klaar dieet is dat voor iedereen goed is.

Groeten Ellen

----------


## dotito

Ik eet gewoon waar ik zin in heb.Ik zie wel dat ik gevarieerd eet, en iets of wat gezond eet.
zoals bruine pasta/rijst

Voldoende groenten meestal vers omdat ik dat nog atijd beste vind.
Als ik geen tijd of zin heb dan diepvries(daar zitten ook veel vit/min.etc in)
En vooral veel water drinken 
Het enige wat ik niet zoveel eet is fruit.Daar heb ik van kindsaf problemen mee.

Maar ik compenseer dat door veel noten en gedroogd fruit te eten.
Of ik vul dat aan door extra vezels zoals lijnzaad bv:
Maar ik zeg zeker geen nee tegen een lekkere pitta/pizza. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Daar eet ik te graag voor.

----------


## sietske763

heb ooit eens een folder uit ziekenhuis eens goed doorgelezen, daar staat dat vers, blik en diepvriesgroenten even gezond zijn.....echt goed uitgetest anders zetten ze die folder niet bij dieetiste, ik was grandioos blij met die info.
hou niet van koken dus hoppa zak diepvriesboontjes in pan, hoeven maar 4 min. te koken, dus je bent snel klaar en hoef lekker niets te snijden.....

----------


## Agnes574

Helemaal mee eens Sietske  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ronald68

Nee, ik eet waar ik zin in heb, tenminste dat deed ik en daar moet ik nu voor boeten. Wat ik na het lijnen doe zie ik dan wel weer.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, 
Veel succes met lijnen!

Ik eet voornamelijk dingen die ik lekker vind, liefst gevarieerd en gezond.
Door allergie voor vlees moet ik echter wel extra letten op dat ik wel genoeg van bepaalde vitaminen ed binnenkrijg.

----------


## smallen

je kan zonder problemen grote hoeveelheden alcohol kopen in de winkel, frieten, chips en al die rotzooi. niemand die jou tegenhoud of controleert. 5 pakjes sigaretten per dag. En in een coffeeshop krijg je max 3 gram cannabis per dag mee. Ik begrijp dat niet, voor mij moeten ze ook hoge taksen gaan heffen op fastfood en alles waar een te hoge waarde aan slechte vetten in zit. Zodat goede voeding makkelijker verkocht word en de producten automatisch vetten weren uit hun producten omdat het anders niet verkocht word wegens te duur.


Gegroet

----------


## christel1

Ik kan me eerlijk gezegd niet herinneren wanneer ik nog eens in een fastfoodzaak ben binnengestapt. Je hebt er voor veel geld en hebt er niet mee gegeten. Soms eten we hier eens frietjes van de frituur, misschien eens om de maand, meer ook niet. 
De winkels hebben geen goeie klant aan mij wat het verkopen van snoep betreft, ik sla die afdeling altijd over, ook de frisdranken afdeling. Wat ik eens graag drink is aquarius, maar dat is heel zelden. Diepvriesgroenten neem ik wel, ook groenten in bokaal maar ik denk niet dat dit ongezond is. Verder afwisseling tussen verschillende soorten vlees en vis. Naar het schijnt zit het ook wel een beetje in de genen of je aanleg hebt om zwaarlijvig te worden, in mijn familie is eigenlijk niemand te dik of ik zou heel ver moeten gaan zoeken

----------

